# Woman, 70, survives nine-story fall



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

*Floridian only broke arm after hitting canopy awning*

_The Associated Press
Updated: 8:36 a.m. ET May 13, 2005_


*FORT LAUDERDALE, Fla.* - A 70-year-old woman survived a nine-story fall from a condominium tower Wednesday when she landed on a canopy, officials said.

Gloria Jummati was cleaning her balcony at Coral Ridge Towers when she fell and landed on a first-floor canopy, according to the Fort Lauderdale Fire-Rescue.

Jummati was alert and talking when rescuers arrived.

She was transported to Broward General Medical Center with a broken arm and other non-life-threatening injuries, the South Florida Sun-Sentinel reported.

© 2005 The Associated Press. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.
© 2005 MSNBC.com

URL: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/7827405/

_Wow I wish I had her luck! Knowing me I'd fall and die! Crazy! Someone must have been watching over her. _ :roll:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Update: unfortunally after hitting the canopy it worked as a trampoline and thrust her into chinese restraunt with a fish tank. She landed in the tank. The autopsy revealed cause of death to be drowning :lol: 

Sorry I thought this was the build your own story thread. :lol:


----------

